# Fancy a secondary get together?



## cinders35

Just wondered if there was any way we could arrange a nice big secondary get together?
Of course, I could end up as billy no mates over here...  but what the hell.....

Thinking of a summer holiday meet up.

So will start a list....

*FERTILITY FRIEND LOCATION PREFERRED SUMMER DATES*

Cinders Leicestershire August
Jobo Worcestershire August (end of)
Faithful Worcester/Birmingham August (not 3rd week)
Lainey Hertfordshire August (need to know soon so can book hol's)
emilycaitlin Lancashire Any time apart from last 2 weeks in August
Pand Worcestershire 9th august onwards. (or poss 1st week of school hols?)
Suszy Chesire August good. Not 16th&17th. Not 22-25th. 
Missyb West sussex August (end of)
Lyndalou West sussex August (not 1st week, not 16th/17th)


----------



## jobo5572

cinders35 said:


> *FERTILITY FRIEND LOCATION PREFERRED SUMMER DATES*
> 
> Cinders Leicestershire August


Jobo Worcestershire End of August, tho' I work Mon-Thurs so
would need notice to book day off if necessary.


----------



## faithfullyhoping

Hi
I'd love to meet up

Sorry, I'm a bit thick and can't work out how to copy your nice table but:


Faithful                  Worcestershire/Birmingham (live on the edge of both)  1st 2 weeks or last wk Aug


----------



## cinders35

Hi guys,

So glad I won't be billy no mates!!!! Not very clever with computer, but will just keep adding people on to the original list as and when if that ok with you guys?
Fingers crossed we can all make a date!!!
Lot's of love,
Cindersxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Good plan Cinders  

Count me in!  I live in Hertfordshire and would like August best.  Can we arrange it soon as I want to book a holiday in August but wouldn't miss this for the world?

L x


----------



## Pand

Get you Mrs Organised!!!!!

Of course I would love to come to your get together!!!

Am away 25th July to 8th August but am off the rest of the summer holidays (obviously!).  Am Worcestershire based, but happy to travel provided I can bring my monster with me!!!  Any bright ideas for location yet?  

Good to have you back hun.

Nighty night

Pand


----------



## SUSZY

hi girls
sorry have not been on for a while and need to catch up with news later

August is good for me except pref not weekend of 16/17 (but optional) and we go solfest 22-25th
Chester but I tend to go to my mums/dads in Devon and Somerset a lot in Aug so not too far to travel up.

could you cut and paste for me

thanks
susie


----------



## cinders35

Hey everyone,
This could turn out to be logistical nightmare!!! But is very exciting!!! 
Pand, is not _my_ get together, is _our_ get together!!! 
Thank's, glad to be back, sort of!!!! 
Lot's of love Cindersxxx


----------



## missyb

hi ya!!! i'd love a chance to meet up... end of aug would be fab..... im in west sussex


amanda xx


----------



## lyndalou

Me two Me Two .......Great idea. On Hols 1st week in august and its my 40th on the 16th/17th but any other time.
How exciting! Im in west sussex [Missyb im in haywards heath where are you]


----------



## missyb

hey lyndalou im in sunny (yeah right more like pi***ng with rain) crawley!!


amanda xx


----------



## cinders35

Hi ladies,
Well it doesn't take a genius to work out that we have no dates above where we can ALL make it! Maybe it wasn't such a good idea to suggest a summer hol get together, as clearly we are all going on hols etc. I for one, want everyone who wants to come, to be able to come. So I think our only other option is to go for a weekend when children are back at school, what do you think?
As for where, haven't thought about that yet! But I guess that will come once we get a date together.
I don't have any plans for my sept weekends, what do you reckon? Any other suggestions eg. august 32nd! welcome. 

FERTILITY FRIEND PREFERRED WEEKEND

Cinders Any Sept/Oct weekend
Lainey September weekends
Pand not 6th sept


----------



## lainey-lou

I can do any time in September.  Perhaps we should get this sorted before we all get booked up again  

L x


----------



## cinders35

Absolutely!


----------



## Pand

Got a wedding on 6th September but think I am free the rest of September and October.  I think you just need to set a date and then get people to sign up hun.  If you try to work around everyone you will never find a date!  Love ya!

Pand


----------



## cinders35

Ok, if this doesn't work, will do as you say and just set a date!  
Cx


----------



## cinders35

Hi everyone,
Hopefully you will have got your pm's?!
Plan B,
Date is set as saturday 13th September.
This is the new assertive me!  
Hope you can ALL make it  .
Love
Cindersxxx


----------



## cinders35

Back to drawing board, several replies a no no for the 13th, you lot superstitious or what?! Not even a friday!!!
May end up having to pick a date MOST people can make.
What you doing a year next thursday?!  
Be in touch soon.
Love
Cindersxxx


----------



## cinders35

O.K. Here we go again....

The 27th or 28th September.

Please get back asap, as really would like to nail this now!!!!

Love

Cindersxxx


----------



## Pand

I'm in!!!!!  Love Pand


----------



## jobo5572

Me too please.


----------



## cinders35

Thank's guys  .

Any more

Cindersxxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping

sorry cinders can't do that weekend, but carry on without me, I'm pretty booked up most weekends with one thing and another.

Faithful x


----------



## SUSZY

count me in - thanks


----------



## lainey-lou

me too


----------



## cinders35

Hi guy's,

Just wanted to let you know that should all go well with my scan and I do have a viable pregnancy, then I won't be coming to the meet up. It's not that I don't want to, but I wouldn't feel right. However, if I have bad news from the scan, then I reserve the right to come, and cry on all your shoulders (again!)!!!!

Y'know, there doesn't seem as much interest as we initially thought, and if that's the case, you may be able to meet up sooner. Just a thought.

Anyway, just wanted to let you all know, incase it was putting anyone off  .

Love

Cindersxxx


----------



## Pand

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!! 

You have to come whatever the outcome!!!!!!!  You are one of us and always will be you have the battle scars to prove it!  Please don't cry off.  None of us are going to feel like we don't want you there.  You are a fab friend and it won't be the same without you.  PLEASE reconsider.

Lots of love 

Pand


----------



## jobo5572

Ditto Pand.  Please come Cinders.


----------



## nic172

would love to come if im invited - where you all meeting ??xx


----------



## cinders35

I appreciate the sentiment, but minds made up guys  .
Don't know where the meet will be yet, will have to work out the fairest place for everyone.
ALL SIFERS welcome Nic  .

Love

Cindersxxx


----------



## jobo5572

Cinders - I appreciate you have to do what feels right for you, but I just wanted you to know that I for one will be very sad if you don't come     

As you have said to nic, ALL SIFERS are welcome....so get your ass down there, or else  !


----------



## dustyrose

hi girls,

Would love to come but that weekend is my DD birthday and her party so I don't think its possible, however I hope the invitation extends to the next meet up as I would really like to meet you all. Im in Wimbledon and wouldn't mind travelling for meet as I never seem to get out of SW19 xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou

Hi Girls

I am really sorry but I have c*cked up    I have booked something for Saturday 27 September and it is not something I can get out of.  Does anyone object to the meet being on the Sunday?  I know we hadn't decided on a date but if others cannot do the Sunday then you should go ahead without me as I am a  

Lainey x


----------



## lyndalou

Hi Ladies  Is the meet up still going ahead


----------



## SUSZY

Hi just posting and noticed Lyndalou that you had posted and I do think its going ahead but probably best to post on the normal secondary thread as well.
I am up for doing it on Sunday but am happy to make it the weekend as in travel on Sat and do something that afternoon and am happy to make it around the Bham area.  We really need to do final list of whose attending although am upset at the thought of Cinders not coming.  
love susie


----------



## lyndalou

Cinders  You must come hon. Everyone is so trilled for you and it gives us all so much hope. Please be there it just wouldnt
            be the same without you. You have always been there for me and was looking forward to putting a face to the lovely
            words 

Suszy    Thanks for that hon will await time date etc


----------



## SUSZY

HI
any more decisons re our meet up??

I can make the Sunday.

Lets make a decison soon girls - would love to see any of you again.

I am in Bham area on 18th and 26th if anyone fancies meeting up.

love to you all

susie


----------



## jobo5572

Perhaps we need a final list of names and where people live so we can work out where to go ?  I'm up for it.


----------



## Pand

I can only do the Sunday I'm afraid, but am happy to meet up where ever.  Obviously Birmingham is easy for me, but am willing to travel.  Come on  Cinders everyone wants you there. Please come.

Pand


----------



## SUSZY

Hi

I am up for Sunday and am happy to travel to Bham/Worcester area.
Perhaps could meet at play area/barn/brewsters say at 12pm - any ideas?
I think those who have shown interest are

Pand
Jobo
Lainey
myself
lyndalou
ffh
nic but may be too far to come??

we want cinders to come


----------



## jobo5572

If it's not too far for people to travel, we could perhaps meet at Webbs of Wychbold which is just off junction 5 of the M5 (webbsdirect.co.uk).  It's a lovely big garden centre with an outdoor play area and an indoor cafe with a little play area for the children, plus a few small animals and loads of fish to see.  Just an idea.


----------



## SUSZY

jobo you are brill with all your ideas.
Sounds good to me.
I will be there!


----------



## jobo5572

Much as I'd like to take the credit, I must admit it was Pand's idea  !!!!!

Can't make 12 o clock though, but probably 12.30.


----------



## SUSZY

you know me with time it would have been nearer 1230ish- lets say 1pm and give us all plenty of time.
Looking forward to it and can see on the map its really close to motorway.
take care


----------



## Pand

I will see you all there at 1pm!!!!!!  Come on Cinders... please reconsider.

Love Pand


----------



## SUSZY

It would be lovely to see Cinders and any one else who wants to come.
its right off the motorway so should be easily accessible for anyone around that area.
Looking forward to it.
love
Susie


----------



## lyndalou

hi Ladies 

Dont think I will make the meet up. Just looked up route and its coming up over 4 hours drive to get there. Such a shame would
have been lovely to have met you all. But 9 hours driving in 1 day is 2 much would have a numb


----------



## SUSZY

hi lyndalou
I know its a long way sweetheart and we do understand.
I have got quite used to driving the just 1.5 hours to Bham so a bit extra does not make that much difference.
I must admit am tempted to travel to my mums in Taunton and come from there but am in bham on friday as well as ds is up here.
hopefully
jobo, pand, lainey, ffh, cinders and myself are meeting up - anyone else?


----------



## lainey-lou

It's gonna take me 2 hours and 36 minutes to get to Worcester according to Multimap  

Perhaps next time we could meet a bit nearer to me  

L x


----------



## cinders35

So did you have a good time girls?
C'mon, what's the goss??  
Thought about you, and hoped you were all giving each other lots of strength and  
We took dd to a party at a theme park, 11.30 till 5.00pm, we are all EXHAUSTED!
Are you home yet Lainey??!!! 
Love
Cindersxxx


----------



## Pand

Cinders,

It was lovely but just not the same without you there!!!!  No goss apart from the fact that my son totally embarrassed me by being a terror!!! I could have killed him!  Lainey and Suzy it was so fab to see you both and we really appreciate the fact that you both had a lot of driving to get there.  Thank you both for coming.  

Suzy - hope you made it back in one piece!

Lainey - hope the drive home wasn't too bad!!  You looked so well.  Fingers crossed for your tx hun.

Jo - You seemed very preoccupied hun.  I'm guessing its tomorrow.  You will be fine mate honest.  

Cinders - You set this whole thing rolling and it seemed so wrong with you not being there.  Glad you had a great time tho.  

Lots of love to all.

Pand


----------



## cinders35

Glad you had a good time, and thankyou for saying that Pand  .
We ALL know what litle angels we have, it's just that sometimes they do a really good impression of a liitle   !
Lot's of love
Cindersxxx


----------



## jobo5572

Today was lovely ladies, thank you very much.

Pand - DS was just being a typical boy I expect.  I didn't notice anything but then mine has been a little devil since he started school so I was probably watching him more.

Suszy & Lainey - hope you both got home OK.

Cinders - it's a real shame you didn't feel you could come.  Missed you.


----------



## jobo5572

ps ladies....have emailed you photos of our lovely children !!!


----------



## lyndalou

Glad you had a nice time ladies! Was thinking about you all today. Hopefully next time will be able to come and join you


----------

